# Receiver in cabinet - external Infrared eye



## aaron6939 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Yamaha HTR-5280 receiver with "remote control" in and outs in the form of 1/8 inch mini plug sockets. What equipment do I need to "extend" the ir eye on the receiver? My thinking is all I need is a remote eye sensor with the mini plug on one end. ebay and amazon have them for 5- 15 bucks. Is this true? Any information I have found elsewhere says I need an entire IR repeater setup. If this is true then what are the sockets for on the receiver????


Thanks in advance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Per page 54 of your manual, it does appear that you can use a receiver/emitter with this model of AVR. However, I'd recommend contact Yamaha directly to get more into on the specific part you need. I'm not sure if there is a standard wiring of the receiver and emitter that would allow you to use generic parts, or if they need to be Yamaha specific.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Parts Express has a bunch of IR emitters on a 1/8" tip/sleeve connector for use in the automation systems and IR repeater setups.

I would listen to Marshall and contact Yamaha to be sure, but I have never had a problem with mixing and matching these simple emitters across brands.


----------

